# Parallel line voltage moton sensor



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

If you have different areas with 2 fixtures each, why would you want to? Doesn't that defeat the purpose of having a sensor by zone? Maybe I'm misunderstanding your question.


----------



## BBS (Aug 19, 2009)

I think you're reading the CMR-10 instructions incorrectly. 
It's misleading but in the diagram showing the switch, the switch depicted is actually inside the unit. That's not a physical toggle switch.
They are visually showing that the circuit is closed by default when first powered up or when the sensor loses power. It will turn off after a set time, then turn back on when motion is detected.

Are you only installing a switch because of that diagram? If so, don't install a switch at all.

It sounds like you can power all your sensors and lights from the same panel circuit. 
You don't need a switch.
Are you turning on all the lights when any one sensor detects motion or just the lights in a given area when that area's sensor detects motion?
It sounds like the latter.
Wire as per the top diagram, keeping in mind that there is no separate switch, NOT the "Sensors in parallel" diagram.
Wire each sensor independently and feed each area's lights off only that area's sensor switch leg.

If you do want every light to turn on when any sensor detects motion, wire as per the "sensors in parallel" diagram, adding additional sensors as required in the same fashion as depicted.

I've done it both ways. Which way you do it and how well it works depends on the application.


----------

